# Whats in your tool box ???



## Jeff02 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Tools dont make the man but sure do help to make to part*​
I like acquiring tools just as much as using them and thought it would be cool to see what's in your tool box too.










































Thanks for looking!!!!!!


----------



## CMS (Apr 2, 2010)

which one?


----------



## MakMov (Apr 2, 2010)

well okay, I will play at least with my hobby tools. Otherwise I have a garage full of general mechanics and construction tools too. that is some of it anyway


----------



## MakMov (Apr 2, 2010)

CMS  said:
			
		

> which one?



Exactly ;D not quite as big but I have a couple RC tool boxes, couple of machinist tool boxes, a plastic model tool box, a construction jobber box, and a mechanics box in the garage and a store room full of assorted power tools.


----------



## tmuir (Apr 2, 2010)

I've got several tool boxes but none of the tools or boxes are as nice as whats above.
Maybe I'll just post a photo of my watch makers toolbox as thats will atleast have different stuff in it


----------



## rake60 (Apr 3, 2010)

Now that I've brought my work tool boxes home I have two completely different sets of tools.

My hobby tool boxes are filled with mostly import tools, resharpened end mills import drill bits and tiny taps and dies.

The work tool box is all Mitutoyo and Starrett tools. The smallest tap is 1/2"-20 and the smallest die is 3/4"-10.
Most of that stuff is of little use or advantage in my hobby shop so that box is in a back corner of the basement 
for now. 

Rick


----------



## BigBore (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, let's see....I have:

An Enco catalog, a McMaster catalog, a Travers catalog, a Grizzly catalog, a Precision Mathews sales brochure, a cleaned out space in my shop, 31 books about machining and model making, and a bunch of frustration, impatience, and envy. I also have 60% of the money saved that I need to start.

Nice, huh? :'( OK, now I'm depressed too.....

Ed


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't get depressed Ed, it will all come eventually. Good things come to those that wait.

I am a bit like Rick, I have a few work toolboxes in deep storage, most probably will never see the light of day again, but I don't have toolboxes in the shop as such, the shop is actually my toolbox. The only ones in any sort of box are all my precision instruments I have gathered over many years, and that is a 1 metre wide kitchen cabinet, and is rather full.

Bogs


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Apr 4, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> the shop is actually my toolbox.
> 
> Bogs



Likewise. I prefer to put my tools on pegboard or shelves near the tool they get used on. I have separate pegboards & shelves for the mill, lathe, drill press, table saw, router table, welder, etc.


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 4, 2010)

My method exactly Dennis, the only problem is that I am running out of wall space.

Bogs


----------



## kvom (Apr 4, 2010)

Once Cedge gets into this thread you'll all be sorry.  ;D


----------



## Cedge (Apr 4, 2010)

Cedge has been trying to ignore this thread.....LOL. Too many other things going on right now.

Steve


----------



## Stan (Apr 4, 2010)

I guess I don't belong on this board. The first picture shows the tools in the top drawer of my tool box. The second picture is from the bottom drawer where I keep my tools for model making. The mic is 9"


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 4, 2010)

BigBore  said:
			
		

> Well, let's see....I have:
> Ed



Ed,
Looks like your grandbaby is growing fast, already holding his head up.
That boys better to have right now than any old toolbox.
SAM


----------



## Maryak (Apr 4, 2010)

Outside







Inside


----------



## putputman (Apr 4, 2010)

That is one neat tool box. Biggest one I've seen. 

When do you plan to put wheels on it and bring it home?


----------



## Maryak (Apr 4, 2010)

putputman  said:
			
		

> When do you plan to put wheels on it and bring it home?



I've got to save the $450 to put wheels under it in the form of a double bogey tilt tray truck with dogs and transport it to my daughters place. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 1hand (Apr 4, 2010)

This is what I've gathered over the last year and a half of collecting.




















































I also use the walls as a tool box too.
















Matt


----------



## Jeff02 (Apr 4, 2010)

1hand  said:
			
		

> This is what I've gathered over the last year and a half of collecting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Hoorah* Now thats what Im talking about!​


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 4, 2010)

After looking at all these fine tool boxes, shops, etc...I have to express my disappointment...

More than one of you said this was all I needed...






If I remember who it was...I'm going to pay a little visit.

I wouldn't have had the file if it weren't for Dean...so it wasn't him.
Vernon? Nah. He lives too close and knows I come down to visit my brother on occasion.

I have my suspicions...but I won't say...not yet.


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 4, 2010)

Put a handle on that file, Zee, and your tool set will be complete. 

Dean


----------



## BigBore (Apr 4, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> Ed,
> Looks like your grandbaby is growing fast, already holding his head up.
> That boys better to have right now than any old toolbox.
> SAM



Thanks Sam! He is a joy.

I have tons of woodworking tool boxes just a void where the metal stuff will be by the end of this year. Looking at all these set-ups is good for ideas and inspiration. Thanks to all.

Ed


----------



## old-biker-uk (Apr 5, 2010)

Which one would you like to look in?














Way too many tools - but maybe not when the next boot sale comes along.
Mark


----------

